# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Dahab September 2015

## SurfdragonJD

wir waren im September in Dahab. Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung unseres Surfadventures:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HScRQjvD_iw

----------

